
Android Market eclipsed the Apple App Store in terms of free apps - EricssonLabs
https://labs.ericsson.com/developer-community/blog/distimo-report-battle-most-content-and-emerging-tablet-market
======
jingchan
Not sure if this comparison means anything. This result could easily be due to
applications switching from paid to ad-based when porting from iOS to Android.

Example: Angry Birds

